# لماذا وصف المزمور ( 92 آية 12 )بالآتي &(الصديق كالنخلة يزهو كالأرز في لبنان ينمو)



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*لماذا وصف المزمور ( 92 آية 12 )بالآتي &(الصديق كالنخلة يزهو كالأرز في لبنان ينمو)*

*
اولآ :لان النخلة طولها قد يصل الي 24 متر و ضعف طولها يكون جزرها أي 48  متر لتستمد مائها من المياه الجوفية لذلك يقوم النخل في الصحراء ويتحمل  العطش وهو معمر ويصل عمره ال 150 سنة وكل شيء فيها مفيد (الثمر البلح  +السعف +الساق )خ
  ثانيآ :أرزلبنان شجر دائم الخضرة ويصل ارتفاعه الي 24 متر وعرضه 12متر وتمتد اغصانه الي 300 قدم وهو طويل الامد
*

*+++ الصديق كمثل الصليب + قاعدته في الارض ثابتة في مياه المعمودية مستمد  ايمانه منها دافنآ الانسان العتيق فيها ورأس الصليب في السماء مستمد  روحانياته منها
  هذا عن النخلة + وعرض  الصليب متشعب مثل شجرة الارز يظلل بتعاليمه التي استمدها من السماء  وارتواها من ماء المعمودية ليروي منها من هم في احتياج للروحيات اي ينشر  تعاليم السيد المسيح
*

*+++ النخلة كل ما تقذف بحجارة تاتي ببلح وثمر  اكثر كذلك المؤمن (الصديق ) كلما تعرض للتجارب يثقل وياتي بثمار نافعة  تدخله الفردوس +الرب يعطينا ان نكون مثل النخلة مغروسين في مياة المعمودية  وفكرنا في السمويات ومثل شجر الارز ممتدة تعاليمنا المسيحية وكرازتنا الي  اقصي المسكونة.*



copy


----------



## kamel.b (23 ديسمبر 2012)

تفسير جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mesopotamia (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تفسير رائع شكرا


----------

